# 500 Casseroles: The Only Casserole Compendium You'll Ever Need



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

_







500 Casseroles is a small, 6 inch square book, that promises to regale you with 500 recipes for the hearty home cooked goodness we call the casserole. It almost accomplishes this lofty goal. The sub title of this cookbook is "the only casserole compendium you'll ever need", somehow, I doubt that. Depending on your cooking prowess, you might be able to "put up" with the badly written or edited recipes long enough to appreciate all the lovely photography this book has to offer. _
Read the full cookbook review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

